
The ABC Programming Language: A Short Introduction - vmorgulis
http://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/abc/
======
vmorgulis
Python early days:

[http://python-history.blogspot.fr/2009/01/personal-
history-p...](http://python-history.blogspot.fr/2009/01/personal-history-
part-1-cwi.html)

